

The (un)usual suspects – global fraud by country - divad12
http://blog.siftscience.com/global-e-commerce-fraud/

======
mjfl
Is this data of who fraud was happening to, or the IP address perpetrating the
fraud (probably behind a proxy)?

~~~
stephenlambe
Sift Science intern here. We used the latter for the purposes of this map.

~~~
brimanning
Also, it's unclear if that's per capita or just the total number of fraudulent
acts by IP origin.

~~~
stephenlambe
it's per capita. Total fraudulent transactions/total transactions in each
country.

